# nagsikain sila



## iggyca

Is *nagsikain sila* the same as saying *kumain sila?
*
From what I understand the are similar unless you want to be more specific.

Nagsikain sila = They (all) ate.

kumain sila = They ate.

If you were having a conversation with some one, they most likely would already know who you were referring to. so is this affix *Nagsi- *​affix very common?


----------



## 082486

iggyca said:


> Is *nagsikain sila* the same as saying *kumain sila?*
> From what I understand the are similar unless you want to be more specific.
> Nagsikain sila = They (all) ate.
> kumain sila = They ate.



I will leave it with the experts...sorry...hehe 




iggyca said:


> If you were having a conversation with some one, they most likely would already know who you were referring to. so is this affix *Nagsi- *​affix very common?



Yes, they will know who you are referring to if you previously had conversation about them or they're the current topic of your conversation.
And indeed *"nagsi-"* is very common.


----------



## niernier

In everyday Filipino, not changing the verb according to the plurality  of the subject does not make the sentence incorrect. But of course, like any  other nagsi- verbs, I can easily picture that the subject is plural and  are performing the action together. Another example:

1) Tumakbo ang mga tao nang makarinig sila ng pagsabog. -> The people ran when they heard an explosion.
2) Nagsitakbuhan ang mga tao nang makarinig sila ng pagsabog.  -> The people ran when they heard an explosion.

I cannot tell if it's common or not. Filipino speakers just don't bother about the plural form of the verb.


----------



## hebe_o17

iggyca said:


> so is this affix *Nagsi- *​affix very common?



Actually no. Personally, I am a Filipino but I am not fond of using *Nagsi. *And I only hear the common use of that affix in television especially in news. Well, I think it's because only those who live in the metros are fond of using that. I am not living in a metro so i cannot really tell, so please feel free to correct me. And also, probably it is also an effect of the Philippines having many dialects that we got confuse sometimes whether a certain word is a filipino word or some variation.

I hope this could help


----------



## rempress

iggyca said:


> Is *nagsikain sila* the same as saying *kumain sila?
> *
> From what I understand the are similar unless you want to be more specific.
> 
> Nagsikain sila = They (all) ate.
> 
> kumain sila = They ate.
> 
> If you were having a conversation with some one, they most likely would already know who you were referring to. so is this affix *Nagsi- *​affix very common?



Nagsikain sila is grammatically incorrect although it is accepted. It should be nagsikainan sila. It is commonly used informally in a conversation.
Kumain sila is the correct way to say it and more acceptable.

Nagsikain is use as plural verb only
Kumain can be used as singular and plural verb

I hope it helped.


----------



## rempress

"is affix Nagsi- affix very common?"

No, it is uncommon. It is very informal. It is inappropriate to use especially if you are referring to respected persons.


----------



## mataripis

when using the word "nagsikain" it means they agree/like the recipe/menu.The word "kumain" is in standard /normal event but when using "nagsikain" it tells they appreciate it.


----------



## rempress

mataripis said:


> when using the word "nagsikain" it means they agree/like the recipe/menu.The word "kumain" is in standard /normal event but when using "nagsikain" it tells they appreciate it.



I beg to disagree. "Nagsikain" (ate)  is the past tense of "kain" (eat). "Nagsikain" and "Kumain" have the same meaning which is ate. The difference is "nagsikain" is ALWAYS in third person, plural. "Kumain" is used in FIRST, SECOND and THIRD person, SINGULAR and PLURAL. It's good to know the meaning of "nagsikain". But it is better to use "kumain".


----------



## mataripis

if you use "Kumain" to replace "nagsikain"  , just add "din sila".  "Kumain din sila"


----------



## rempress

mataripis said:


> if you use "Kumain" to replace "nagsikain"  , just add "din sila".  "Kumain din sila"


 Are you sure mataripis? Could you please explain further?


----------



## mataripis

I am sure.1.) They ate. (Kumain sila) 2.) They ate the exotic recipe i prepared yesterday. (_Nagsikain_ sila ng pambihirang pagkain na hinanda ko kahapon)/  (_Kumain din _sila ng kakaibang pagkain na hinanda ko kahapon).


----------



## DotterKat

I am putting my lot in with everybody who says that _nagsikain_ is uncommon and that _kumain_ is far more common. Though I have heard nagsikain used before, it sounds awkward and cumbersome to me and I would personally much rather use kumain (sila).

Also, I just don't see how _nagsikain_ and _kumain din_ are interchangeable. The addition of the adverb _din _(also, likewise, too, etc.) simply modifies the verb kumain to signal the forthcoming information that the diners ate something ..... _extraordinary. __Nagsikain sila_ is simply the past tense saying that they ate ....._something._

However, since mataripis says that he is sure, I will have to think about this some more.


----------



## 082486

hi... 

I don't think _Nagsikain sila _and _Kumain din sila _are the same...
Nagsikain sila seems like a lot of people ate a lot of food...
Kumain din sila means they also ate something but it doesn't mean that there are a lot food unless it was specified. 

Feel free to correct me...  ♥


----------



## rempress

082486 said:


> hi...
> 
> I don't think _Nagsikain sila _and _Kumain din sila _are the same...
> Nagsikain sila seems like a lot of people ate a lot of food...
> Kumain din sila means they also ate something but it doesn't mean that there are a lot food unless it was specified.


----------



## sangrecaliente.sanchaud

Actually, yes... They mean the same thing. Remember that TAGALOG is a language with 4 dialects. The difference here is regional variation.

The Southern Tagalogs would used this form more often. Just like the Irish would say "HE´S A PLAYING FOOTBALL NOW."

Remember that the Manila Dialect of Tagalog is very much simplified. We can compare it to the FRENCH used in Paris. A lot of old grammatical features are dropped in the Manila Dialect because it is spoken not only by natives but even by second language leaners. Hence, the more elegant "nagsi-" had to give way to a simpler conjugation.

By the way, there are 4 known Dialects of Tagalog. The Manila or Central, Northern, Southern and Lubang...


----------



## sangrecaliente.sangchaud

the affix "*nagsi-*" is used quite commonly in Southern Tagalog. In Manila, it is not very much used as a lot of the grammatical rules are simplified in this dialect of Tagalog.


----------

